# 3g gone after going from humble rom to gummy fe 2.0



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

No data now after flashing gummy fe 2.0 from using humble 1.51 rom.. it initially worked. I was installing some apps and it went out.. no data. Doesn't even try to go back and forth.. I can make calls and send text. I know its not a tower issue. Cause im using my wifes iphone hotspot to connect to the internet.I have no 4g towers yet where I live.. so I have it set to cmda home only. I have tried reflashing gummy 2.0 twice already. Still no go..


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't even remember what Humble is based on, but it's best if you odin flash the stock ee4 first, then the gummy zip in cwm.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rebooting solved the issue after I first flashed. I also experienced a few initial force closes.. they went away after the reboot as well.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> Rebooting solved the issue after I first flashed. I also experienced a few initial force closes.. they went away after the reboot as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a bad flash to me. Re-download and re-flash.


----------



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Sounds like a bad flash to me. Re-download and re-flash.


Well I tried going back to humble rom. And same issue.. im thinking the I might have messed up the sim card.. while also flashing a theme.. cause everything else works fine.. calls, text wiring...just not data..


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

wwalding said:


> Well I tried going back to humble rom. And same issue.. im thinking the I might have messed up the sim card.. while also flashing a theme.. cause everything else works fine.. calls, text wiring...just not data..


Did you try just flashing over new radios?


----------



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

it was the sim card.. i put it back to factory ee4.. and took it in.. they put a new sim card in it and it works fine.. now back to installing gummy 2.0...


----------

